# Sam Neill meat ad angers PETA



## GumbyLearner (15 July 2009)

Kiwi actor Sam Neill is making advertisements with an orang-utan called Dennis but rather than winning over meat-eaters his cause is making enemies with animal lovers.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/entertainment/2595154/Sam-Neill-meat-ad-angers-Peta

The ad -> http://www.themainmeal.com.au/REDMEATAmazingFoodNutrition?ac=hp


----------



## Buddy (15 July 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Kiwi actor Sam Neill is making advertisements with an orang-utan called Dennis but rather than winning over meat-eaters his cause is making enemies with animal lovers.
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/entertainment/2595154/Sam-Neill-meat-ad-angers-Peta
> 
> The ad -> http://www.themainmeal.com.au/REDMEATAmazingFoodNutrition?ac=hp




What I really like about PETA is how they can get all those good looking birds drop their gear.  Wish I could do that.


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 July 2009)

Buddy said:


> What I really like about PETA is how they can get all those good looking birds drop their gear.  Wish I could do that.




Yeah they look even better than lentils.  :bonk:


----------



## Ghetto23 (15 July 2009)

If god didn't want us to eat animals then why did he make them out of meat?


----------



## Ageo (16 July 2009)

What amazes me is that alot of people (including celebs) actually take PETA seriously. 

There are 1 really disturbed organization.


----------



## Calliope (16 July 2009)

If you want to see how PETA mate with animals, watch South Park "Douche and Turd."


----------



## Ghetto23 (16 July 2009)

Ageo said:


> What amazes me is that alot of people (including celebs) actually take PETA seriously.
> 
> There are 1 really disturbed organization.




Did you see them have a go at Obama for swatting a fly on TV? Get a life...


----------



## Bafana (17 July 2009)

Ghetto23 said:


> If god didn't want us to eat animals then why did he make them out of meat?




Exactly. PETA are a bunch of fascist's posing as liberators. Typical drivel.

Seems the good old days of being able to have a steak when you want one, sucking back a beer and chain smoking whilst finishing of the crate are gone forever ;-)


----------



## Buddy (17 July 2009)

Bafana said:


> Seems the good old days of being able to have a steak when you want one, sucking back a beer and chain smoking whilst finishing of the crate are gone forever ;-)




Nah bafana. Still plenty of bbq steaks and beers around here. Although I am not too fond of the ciggies.
Mind you, I am quite partial to a good Indian vego meal, Dhal, Aloo Gobi Masala, Mutter Paneer, Paneer Masala, Paratha, Nann......veggie curries and all that stuff.   Hmmmmm


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a Hungry Jacks in Hughenden.

Reading this thread is making me hungry for some good red meat, and with luck I'll be there within the hour.

I believe the burgers are better at Jacks.

gg.


----------



## Calliope (17 July 2009)

Burgers? Good red meat? This does not compute.


----------



## kincella (17 July 2009)

Well lets just set the cat amongst the pigeons........

I find that ad by Sam Neill entertaining.......(I rarely eat meat, so it falls on deaf ears here)

the bit about the red meat....is that, when they studied the apes and the humans...they found the difference was...the humans only evolved to where they are now, and left the apes behind....because the humans started killing for the meat(that was their theory)....but the apes had not...hence, apparently eating meat gave them a slightly better brain food....
blah blah blah....
Since then they are finding that apes etc that have been locked up all their lives for science....can understand our language, do beautiful art work etc...hundreds of other things....big on emotion.....(so needless to say I hate the zoos and animals taken from their natural habitat and kept in cages)

There is an awful lot of cruel practices used in the treatment and killing of animals.....in Iraq...there was a documentary by an australian woman (with a hidden camera of course)...once they got the bull or animal to within cooee of the killing plant....they stabbed it in the eye...so it could not see, then they hacked at its legs, so it fell over, then they just hacked at it whilst it was alive.....nice way to kill an animal...just hack away whilst its alive
humane...?????? no .......bastards.....
I agree with Peta....hacking off a lamb, or sheeps skin around its tail end....is damned cruel, cutting off the balls of young male animals, so they cannot breed, with just a knife....think they dont feel pain.....

I used to live about 1 klm away from an abbatoir.....you hear the animals howling as they are pushed into an area...full of blood and gutz...waiting to be hammered with a gun or have their throats cut......
you might not be so ready to eat meat if you knew how the animals were killed, to put it on the table for you....
the thing about the fly was ridicuous...but so was Obama  doing it to win brownies...oh see how ordinary I am...


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 July 2009)

kincella said:


> I used to live about 1 klm away from an abbatoir.....you hear the animals howling as they are pushed into an area...full of blood and gutz...waiting to be hammered with a gun or have their throats cut......
> you might not be so ready to eat meat if you knew how the animals were killed, to put it on the table for you....




I have worked in many slaughterhouses, abattoirs and have frequented many butcheries over the years. It's never turned me away from eating a good steak.

I think groups like Peta are quite confused about "exchange value" and "use value". Of course exchange value say involving labour, services or goods in exchange for someones labour, services or goods. This is how people survive.

I would love to see some Peta people go and affluently live high up in the arctic northern hemisphere and survive without food or warm hides. This is where the "use" factor comes in. If a caribou skin could keep me warm all winter I would have no hesitation putting one on. Also, a sustainable population of animals is necessary for the habitat.

I don't agree with cruelty to animals either BTW.


----------



## Agentm (17 July 2009)

Buddy said:


> What I really like about PETA is how they can get all those good looking birds drop their gear.  Wish I could do that.




i agree,,

stuff sam neil and his crap ad.. 

get with it and get into this peta crowd... 

they wont exploit you at all!!

join peta......  they are amazing:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Buddy (17 July 2009)

Agentm said:


> i agree,,
> 
> stuff sam neil and his crap ad..
> 
> ...




I will give up steaks for #1.
I will most definitely give up lamb chops for #2.
Not so sure about giving up pork chops for #3.


----------



## trainspotter (17 July 2009)

PMSL at the bottom (no pun intended) photo of the naked chicks in the makeshift pens. The sign behind them says it all really.


----------



## Mr J (17 July 2009)

Funny stuff. Joining a group of wackos is pretty extreme just to get in with a few girls willing to strip for a cause. Just go to a bar .


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 July 2009)

I wouldn't give a lamp chop for #2 either Buddy.

I wouldn't hesitate eating a pepperoni pizza with extra olives in front of her at the best hotel on Bondi Beach though.


----------



## Bafana (18 July 2009)

Agentm said:


>




Never ever felt I had to agree with a woman to bed her. She's entitled to her opinion and me to mine. Seems to work out best in the long run anyways.

Does anyone else feel a Hannibal Lecter urge looking at this?

Seriously this is making me more hungry for a good T-Bone.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 July 2009)

i own goats 

i love my goats

i have one named " lamb chop" and another named " sunday roast" in honour of nicole kidman

on a spit  they are great on low coals basted with hoisin sauce ,lemon juice , garlic and pepper , maybe a splash of red wine 

brush liberally every half hour for first 3 hrs then a nice coating towards the end 

stuff the ribcage with half onions , full cloves of garlic , carrots and potatoes

all i need now is a photo of a naked good looking lady doing the basting


----------



## J.B.Nimble (18 July 2009)

kincella said:


> I agree with Peta....hacking off a lamb, or sheeps skin around its tail end....is damned cruel, cutting off the balls of young male animals, so they cannot breed, with just a knife....think they dont feel pain.....
> 
> I used to live about 1 klm away from an abbatoir.....you hear the animals howling as they are pushed into an area...full of blood and gutz...waiting to be hammered with a gun or have their throats cut......
> you might not be so ready to eat meat if you knew how the animals were killed, to put it on the table for you....




Couldn't agree more - did my fair share of docking (with a knife) as a kid  Later did some time in the meatworks 
I'm not soft but I'm not blind either. I can see the story beyond the polystyrene tray and cling flim - can hardly face red meat these days...


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2009)

I'm an animal lover, and rarely eat meat, but I do wonder if the shoe was on the other hoof whether animals would be showing much care about us. Actually, why don't crocodiles and Great Whites have some sort of 'human loving' society? Nope, it's an animal eat animal world.


----------



## kincella (18 July 2009)

humans eat animals that are generally not carnivore's...ie sheep, cattle, goats...
most of us dont eat the cats or dogs....universally used as pets......
I cannot see a sheep or cow attempting to eat you...out in the wild...they prefer the vegetation....


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2009)

kincella said:


> humans eat animals that are generally not carnivore's...ie sheep, cattle, goats...
> most of us dont eat the cats or dogs....universally used as pets......
> I cannot see a sheep or cow attempting to eat you...out in the wild...they prefer the vegetation....



Dog is not a very tasty meal, imo. 

Yes, there are herbivores and carnivores.

There's an argument that we are a carnivore. But I think we're omnivores now. Maybe started as herbivores.. 

That's no reason to cause unwanted physical and mental pain to animals of course. 

But, lets not put them in cotton wool.


----------



## Calliope (18 July 2009)

J.B.Nimble said:


> Couldn't agree more - did my fair share of docking (with a knife) as a kid  Later did some time in the meatworks
> I'm not soft but I'm not blind either. I can see the story beyond the polystyrene tray and cling flim - can hardly face red meat these days...




Yes, and what about all those nasty fishermen who torture "sea kittens?"


----------



## Mr J (18 July 2009)

kincella said:


> humans eat animals that are generally not carnivore's...ie sheep, cattle, goats...
> most of us dont eat the cats or dogs....universally used as pets......
> I cannot see a sheep or cow attempting to eat you...out in the wild...they prefer the vegetation....




Are you suggesting we should only eat animals that would eat us? Is PETA against eating meat in general, or with the way the animals are treated? I haven't really paid much attention to them.



> There's an argument that we are a carnivore. But I think we're omnivores now. Maybe started as herbivores..




We are certainly omnivores, as we digest vegetation well (dogs, for example, use grass to throw up). The argument that vegetarian diets are healthy is a weak one, as I do not know how we would get enough protein without meat. We also digest meat decently, although not nearly as well as carnivores.


----------



## Agentm (18 July 2009)

Bafana said:


> Never ever felt I had to agree with a woman to bed her. She's entitled to her opinion and me to mine. Seems to work out best in the long run anyways.
> 
> Does anyone else feel a Hannibal Lecter urge looking at this?
> 
> Seriously this is making me more hungry for a good T-Bone.




lol 




kincella said:


> humans eat animals that are generally not carnivore's...ie sheep, cattle, goats...
> most of us dont eat the cats or dogs....universally used as pets......
> I cannot see a sheep or cow attempting to eat you...out in the wild...they prefer the vegetation....




dog is very commonly used as protein by the majority on the planet, its in mainly in the lesser populated and more affluent western countries that its seen as a pet.

and as for cows and sheep not eating meat, incorrect, they are often boosted up with feed containing animal and grain.. mainly waste from animal processing.. but we feed them animal protein, which caused the last outbreak of mad cow disease when the sheep brains were infected and fed with grain to the cow..





Calliope said:


> Yes, and what about all those nasty fishermen who torture "sea kittens?"




love it!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 July 2009)

Very good chart :


----------



## kincella (18 July 2009)

agent m...exactly the stupid humans fed the animals meat...and yes mad cow disease.....
but animals on an ordinary farm with good farm practice...would never feed the animals such rubbish...
and in the wild ... cattle and sheep do not eat meat....not ever...
oh and they are very beautiful and intelligent animals....I absolutley hate the slaughter of them....
you can eat  healthy vegetarian meals all your  life.....and get your sources of proteins and iron etc from the huge variety of foods available to you...
actually a really good dose of mad cow is probably needed....for society, to stop them eating meat....but unfortunately they will just kill the cows....


----------



## Ageo (21 July 2009)

kincella said:


> agent m...exactly the stupid humans fed the animals meat...and yes mad cow disease.....
> but animals on an ordinary farm with good farm practice...would never feed the animals such rubbish...
> and in the wild ... cattle and sheep do not eat meat....not ever...
> oh and they are very beautiful and intelligent animals....I absolutley hate the slaughter of them....
> ...




Kincella so your against the mass slaughter of animals for consumption eh?

What about say growing your own for consumption or hunting them in free range lands (the most pure form of any meat)?

or are you just another greenie with a peta like mind who cares about nothing but their own personal agenda's!?

Peta is basically saying they`re right and everyone else is wrong (pretty much every minority extremist group thinks along these lines).


----------

